# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  !! Ussi ki Rahiiiiiiiiiiiii !! ''

## irfan

*
           I always thought our kind of 

relationship only existed in

our dreams....

Now I have found out our

kind of relationship is

even better than our dreams

and the love that I have

discovered is all for

you....
''!! Ussi ki Rahiiiiiiiiiiiii !! '' 
Yei Mai Bhe Kia Hun,Usse Bhul Kar Ussi Ki Rahii 
Ke Jiss ke Sath na Thee ,Humsafer Ussi Ki Rahii 
Wo Butt Ke Dhushman-e- Jan Tha Bakol DiL ke 
Mager Sajday Merii Darkanain Ussi ki Rahii 
Hazaar Charaa Gharroo Ne Batain kein, 
Mager sab se Muteber Bat be Ussii Ki Rahii, 
Wo Muje Pagal kehney Wala Khud B pagal lagta hai, 
Ke Mujh se ziada dewangee Arujj pe Ussi ki Rahii, 
Tamam Umer Jisay Bhulnay Ke dawaay Kiyae, 
Tamam Umer Bhi Yad Bass ''Ussi ''Ki Rahii ! 
*

----------


## zohaib hassan

hi hru..zh

----------


## *Fatima*

that was wanderful..........

----------


## hunteralone

waah ... unbelievable yaar ..... its so touchy

----------


## irfan

thx  janooni

----------


## Muzna

good one

----------


## hunteralone

bas ji jahan apna junoon shamil ho jaey woh tou hit hi hota hai scene

----------


## anpoland

thts nice!

----------

